# awkward tank- how should I stock it?



## captantic (Jun 28, 2011)

Came across a 12 x12 x24 acrilyic tank (15 gal) and decided to start and aquarium. How would you stock this? I would like to have different fish using different levels to get the most use out of the height.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

why is this an awkward tank? Seems like pretty common dimensions....

anyway, since its a 15g you wont actually be able to keep that many fish in there. My suggestions would be dwarf corys for the bottom, shoal of dwarf rasboras for the mid/up, and a trio of sparkling gourami to accent the upper/mid.


----------



## captantic (Jun 28, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> why is this an awkward tank? Seems like pretty common dimensions....
> 
> anyway, since its a 15g you wont actually be able to keep that many fish in there. My suggestions would be dwarf corys for the bottom, shoal of dwarf rasboras for the mid/up, and a trio of sparkling gourami to accent the upper/mid.


 
Thought the 12x12 was a little small.
Thanks for the reply, sounds like a plan.
Would some neon tetras be too much?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i had originally thought neons as well, but they need to shoal and so you need at least 6 and are larger than the dwarf rasboras. Its entirely possible to keep them in the setup, but i would be wary of introducing them early since they are very sensitive fish. You should probably be more vigilant with WCs as well if you want neons.

Also, in terms of overall presentation, not sure if you are going for a planted tank, but neons are mid to bottom region fish. Whereas most rasboras are mid to top. In a tall setup, if you plant, the mid lower region will be accented by the plants so the neons would not stand out as much, but rasboras would be darting around the top of the plant line so that may be more balanced in terms of presentation.


----------



## captantic (Jun 28, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> i had originally thought neons as well, but they need to shoal and so you need at least 6 and are larger than the dwarf rasboras. Its entirely possible to keep them in the setup, but i would be wary of introducing them early since they are very sensitive fish. You should probably be more vigilant with WCs as well if you want neons.
> 
> Also, in terms of overall presentation, not sure if you are going for a planted tank, but neons are mid to bottom region fish. Whereas most rasboras are mid to top. In a tall setup, if you plant, the mid lower region will be accented by the plants so the neons would not stand out as much, but rasboras would be darting around the top of the plant line so that may be more balanced in terms of presentation.


 
Thanks, great information.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

On the sparkling gourami, I would do them in a group no less than 6, more if you have the space. But that also depends on your water... pH, hardness, and all that good stuff. Dwarf cories also need a sand substrate, so keep that in mind if going with them. Rasboras are usually a fairly easy fit into most water parameters though. There are a lot of options for a 15g. And yes, 12x12x24 is the standard size for a 15g... I have a glass one with the same dimensions.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

IMO, although sparkling gouramis do well in groups, as they are a more social gourami, a trio would still be good. IN a small tank like 15g that' s only 12x12 surface area, 6 would be very crowded. For a trio, it should be 1 male and 2 females. multiple males in a 12x12 area would have too much aggression.


----------



## captantic (Jun 28, 2011)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> On the sparkling gourami, I would do them in a group no less than 6, more if you have the space. But that also depends on your water... pH, hardness, and all that good stuff. Dwarf cories also need a sand substrate, so keep that in mind if going with them. Rasboras are usually a fairly easy fit into most water parameters though. There are a lot of options for a 15g. And yes, 12x12x24 is the standard size for a 15g... I have a glass one with the same dimensions.


 
The 24" is the height.
Thanks for the info


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> IMO, although sparkling gouramis do well in groups, as they are a more social gourami, a trio would still be good. IN a small tank like 15g that' s only 12x12 surface area, 6 would be very crowded. For a trio, it should be 1 male and 2 females. multiple males in a 12x12 area would have too much aggression.


5 gallons is all that is recommended for a group of 3. They only reach an inch. In a 15g, you could easily do a tank of nothing but them, and you could easily have 9-12 of them. And its just males that can be slightly aggressive, if planted well, there wouldnt be any issues. Hope to one day have a dozen in my 15g.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

the tank only has a surface area of 12x12 which is 144 sq inches. Standard 5g tanks are 16x8 which is 128 sq inches. Capacity for surface dwelling fish is dictated by surface area not total volume of water. A standard 15g is 12x24 which is 288sq inches, double that of a 12x12. if 3 are recommended for a 5g tank, assuming standard specs, then each fish requires at least 42 sq inches so 3 for 144sq inches is a pretty reasonable amount.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I am going to apologize right now!! I totally skipped the whole part about the HEIGHT of the tank being 24"!!! That does make it a rather awkward shaped 15g... its a tall basically. My 15 is 24" long. Which now makes my little brain understand what you, SinCrisis is saying regarding the sparkling gourami. 

My bad!!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The best fish for tall/cube type tanks are non-active, small shoaling species. Some have been mentioned. Boraras brigittae and other species in this genus are ideal. As are Nannostomus eques, the Diptail Pencilfish, almost "designed" by nature for such tanks, and their cousins the Dwarf Pencilfish, Coral Red Pencilfish and Purple Dwarf Pencilfish. A branch or two vertically provides ideal browsing sites for such fish. Any of the "dwarf" cory species would also work, they too love to swim at all levels grazing branches and plant leaves. There are several other small Cyprinids well suited. Obviously not all of those mentinoed, but a selection of 7 of 3 of these species [not mixing the three dwarf pencils].

Byron.


----------



## captantic (Jun 28, 2011)

Byron said:


> The best fish for tall/cube type tanks are non-active, small shoaling species. Some have been mentioned. Boraras brigittae and other species in this genus are ideal. As are Nannostomus eques, the Diptail Pencilfish, almost "designed" by nature for such tanks, and their cousins the Dwarf Pencilfish, Coral Red Pencilfish and Purple Dwarf Pencilfish. A branch or two vertically provides ideal browsing sites for such fish. Any of the "dwarf" cory species would also work, they too love to swim at all levels grazing branches and plant leaves. There are several other small Cyprinids well suited. Obviously not all of those mentinoed, but a selection of 7 of 3 of these species [not mixing the three dwarf pencils].
> 
> Byron.




Thanks for the info


----------

